
Are you still gonna buy a Pixel after all this? - user-on1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=footer#!msg&#x2F;nexus&#x2F;G_0s70PzK_s&#x2F;z8mjpzNnAgAJ<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=footer#!topic&#x2F;nexus&#x2F;fNX8OnH0WCw
======
navjack27
Umm what? Has nothing to do with the pixel. Plus the 2 is coming soon

